# ImageMagick



## Mwh65 (Feb 2, 2015)

I have an odd issue with ImageMagick which was recently updated on the 18th January. As always I checked /usr/ports/UPDATING and nothing was listed for ImageMagick.

However today I noticed that the phpBB forum software could no longer find the path to ImageMagick (which it has always has done previously).

Checking the FreeBSD server showed that ...

1. ImageMagick was installed but not listed in /usr/ports/graphics/ or listed in pkg version or listed in /var/db/ports/.
2. Required version of perl5-5.18.4_11 is installed.
3. Neither /usr/local/bin or /usr/bin show the ImageMagick file.
4. Running whereis ImageMagick does not show a path to the installation.

I've tried re-installing to no avail. Any help appreciated.


----------



## junovitch@ (Feb 3, 2015)

So what does `pkg install ImageMagick` say?  Does `pkg check --dependencies` or `pkg check --shlibs` show issues with packages installed?


----------



## talsamon (Feb 3, 2015)

I am not sure. But a look in `man ImageMagick` let me guess the path is /usr/local/bin/convert.


----------

